# Sexing Guppy Fry/overdone, but this is new!!



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

So, the whole 'females have a fan shaped anal fin and gravid spot, males have a pointed anal fin and longer body' thing hasn't been working for me lately. 
And just last night, while observing some females in my male growout tank, I noticed something...
Male gonopodiums have NO COLOR! And with most fancy guppies in trade, the female anal fin has bits of color in it! (At least mine do) Perhaps this could be a new way to sex fry that are showing now real signs of being either gender? (This is with 1-2 month old fry)
Anyone have similar/contradictory statements to share?
Also, using a flashlight on the fry, the males will have colored scales through their body to their fins, where the females have color only from their tail fin to the back of their belly.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I always noticed the gravid spots appear at a young age and males never have anything and the gono appears later on. Always been easy for me.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Livebearers can take some time to develop the sexual traits. I've had mollies sex out after as much as 6 months. My endlers sex out at about 1-2 months, but I can tell from coloration rather than fin shape.


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

I suppose it would be a fish-by-fish thing then?

In my first strains, I was able to tell by gravid spots in the females. The males wouldn't develop the gono until about 2-3 months old when they also developed color. 

But with the strain I'm currently working with, it seems the the females develop color on the anal fin, and the males don't. Since the color on the gono is always white/clear, I thought it would make it easy to tell for other strains too possibly?

I recently ordered some Japanese Red Grass and some Platinum Mosaic, so I suppose I'll get to test my theory on them! 

Fishpunk: Yeah, my wilds were the same way! They were always so easy to tell males from females.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

I have some black moscow fry that are only a few weeks old. I'll keep an eye on how they develop.


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

Fishpunk said:


> I have some black moscow fry that are only a few weeks old. I'll keep an eye on how they develop.


Oh! Thank you!


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

Well, I think its a 'breed' thing. Because my black moscows have color on their gonopodium (just noticed) as do my blue moscows. However, my tuxedos, Jap. Red Grass and yellow ss do not have color on them.


----------

